# :wave:



## zakk (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello,

Just a lurker  

obligitory stats:

24y Male
264 lbs.
197.3 lean

Overall goals:

General Fitness.  First Triathlon in 6 weeks.  Looking for tips and tricks.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2004)

zakk welcome to IM!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 6, 2004)

_ Welcome...  _


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2004)

welcome,

plenty of helpful people here. you came to the right place.

Gary


----------



## iron jock (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome 

You learn alot of useful information here, everyone is a lot of help here.


----------



## scottrtrout (Feb 19, 2004)

Welcome and goodluck! Triathalon not for me


----------

